# Rabbit litter tray with grid inside to stop digging- where can I find one!?



## Miniloplover (Apr 13, 2013)

My two lops have recently started digging their dirty litter out of the tray all over their hutch which makes it filthy! hnoyoudidnt: 

So i've seen these litter boxes that have a grid inside so the poop and wee falls through it but there not sitting in it and can't dig it out but I've looked online and in shops and I cannot find them ANYWHERE! anic: 

They look like this: https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=l....bunnyrabbit.com%2Fprice%2Fgroom3.htm;585;422

I know you can make the grid for them but i'd prefer to buy one so i'll have to do that as a last resort!


But it would have to be a UK site too, can anyone help me? Thanks!


----------



## JBun (Apr 13, 2013)

I had to end up making my own with 1/2"x1" welded wire, that is used in wire bottom rabbit cages. The plastic light grids can also be used. Some home improvement stores will have them.

http://www.rabbitsonline.net/f69/stormhaven-litter-system-step-step-instructions-48510/


----------



## Imbrium (Apr 14, 2013)

I used the eggcrate to make mine, it's SO easy to do... you can find the stuff in the lighting section of home improvement stores, at least in the states.


----------



## Sabine (Apr 14, 2013)

I have been forever looking for those litter trays too. I also ended up making my own ones. There are some plastic interlockable grids that I bought at a rabbit show in the UK. They can be cut into shape and are easy to clean. I also ordered some of them online at a later stage. If yu were interested I could have a look through my old correspondence and see if I find the contact details.


----------

